# Best way to get rid of spots on face?



## coldjim (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey there guys, im new to the forum

i was just wondering, whats the best way to clear up mild acne on the face? ive just been reading some posts about 'accutane' and it sounds good, and looks like people are getting results, but the side effects like dry lips, face etc dont sound that good tbh! lol

i was just wondering, is there any other products or techniques i could use to get rid of mild facial spots?

I am 19 years old, but i have had spots for most of my teen years and i would now like to get rid of them! if anyone could help, it would be much appreciated!

thanks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Blowtorch


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Get rid of your face


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

lots of water


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

come on guys serious quesion in the serious side of the forum, give the guy advice or dont bother X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

coldjim said:


> Hey there guys, im new to the forum
> 
> i was just wondering, whats the best way to clear up mild acne on the face? ive just been reading some posts about 'accutane' and it sounds good, and looks like people are getting results, but the side effects like dry lips, face etc dont sound that good tbh! lol
> 
> ...


I have also heard accutane is good for spots mate, i have not had any actual experience with this myself , so hopefully someone will be better informing you ..

Good luck mate and welcome to the forum.

P.s are you taking any steroids mate at this time or is it just a problem in general mate ???


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunbed, Face scrubs, Water.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

PanOxyl 10% wash, twice a day!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

You bunch of tight [email protected] 

Try PanOxyl 10 wash mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> PanOxyl 10% wash, twice a day!


Beat me to it...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

went to the docs and have been on Oxytetracycline for most my teen years, its very mild though doesn't do a lot. They also gave me this lotion that dries the skin up, works a treat, just dont wear it in the day or if you have a girlfriend, tastes horrible.

Edit: Should probs mention they asked me if i wanted to go on accutane, but my mates bro was on it and he had nosebleeds every other day and ive heard its just a general nightmare to be on, id rather put up with a few spots here and there!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok after flinty told me off I feel I ought to give a serious answer - I use vitamin b5 and a regular face scrub.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Also based on being 19 this might just be something (and this is about to sound really patronising so I apologise) you will grow out of as you get older.

however the more sensible advice above would be worth trying in the meantime.

Also I think RPN/Genomyx (a supplement company) make something called Java Lather which may help


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Barker said:


> went to the docs and have been on Oxytetracycline for most my teen years, its very mild though doesn't do a lot. They also gave me this lotion that dries the skin up, works a treat, just dont wear it in the day or if you have a girlfriend, tastes horrible.
> 
> Edit: Should probs mention they asked me if i wanted to go on accutane, but my mates bro was on it and he had nosebleeds every other day and ive heard its just a general nightmare to be on, id rather put up with a few spots here and there!


I have thought about accutane and I reckon if I were to use it I would use it low dose for longer, dunno whether it would help but ppl seem to do a high dose blast


----------



## TANGS (Nov 2, 2011)

take a couple cod liver caps every day mate, definatley helps out!! that and sunbeds..i dont get any spots, i try not to eat too much ****e aswell!


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

I dont get spots anymore but I used to just use aftershave to dry them out, always done the trick for me.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

theres a special cream called

VAGISIL. shud do th trick bro


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I have thought about accutane and I reckon if I were to use it I would use it low dose for longer, dunno whether it would help but ppl seem to do a high dose blast


I think if you get it from the docs they wont give you a high dose anyway, but they try different dises, they keep upping it till you get a breakout or really bad symptoms then drop it again.


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep, as mentioned above, anything with benzoyl peroxide (5% w/w or 10% w/w) is worth a try.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome jim, i found a brown paper bag with holes cut out for my eyes got me through the bad times...


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Pan Oxyl cream or face wash is good & making sure you wash your face before bed just with some warm water helps too


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

What exactly is this panoxyl stuff? Sounds like it works, does it burn or anything?


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

I use sudicrem on my arms and back when I get really bad spots it dries them out nicely.

As its also been said your diet, to much diary can cause spots due to the fats and add some veggies cleans the blood.


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 4, 2011)

I've got a few spots all of my life. It was much worse when I was younger (coincidentally when I ate absolute ****, all the time!)

Now, as I eat pretty well it seems to be all but cleared up provided I wish my face twice a day and don't allow sweat to dry on my face.

Something I find that really helps is exercise and the steam room. When I do hard cardio and sweat buckets I find that the next few days my current spots fade heavily and I don't get any new ones. I find that the steam room has the exact same effect too.

Best of luck


----------



## Jaspor (Jun 11, 2011)

eat cleaner, wash your face with cold water regularly

it wouldnt be worth going on accutane for mild acne on your face, its usually just for bad acne & has to be prescribed by a dermatologist, unless you buy it of the net, but unless its servilely effecting your confidence then dont go on it


----------



## coldjim (Nov 2, 2011)

thanks for all the replies guys. Might get some of the panoxyl stuff!

and TANGS... when u say cod liver oil... is omega 3 and cod liver oil different? as ive been taking omega 3 lately. but whats the difference??

thanks


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Zynert and Duac gel


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

ive heard flinty uses a product called semen, ask him about it mate. hes got a lovely complexion


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper:2596982 said:


> ive heard flinty uses a product called semen, ask him about it mate. hes got a lovely complexion


I heard that you and uriel are his man source of semen.... cut out the middle man because op needs a load on his face asap


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

large amounts of b5 and cod liver oil and 2-3 showers a day as well as cleaning up the diet reduced my breakout....acutane ive heard is harsh but it works well.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> I heard that you and uriel are his man source of semen.... cut out the middle man because op needs a load on his face asap


Got plenty supply too


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I tell my girlfriend that my sperm is the best way to get rid of spots on her face.

Every day twice a day


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> I tell my girlfriend that my sperm is the best way to get rid of spots on her face.
> 
> Every day twice a day


what happens if you have a break out?


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

I went on accutane in my younger years and never found it that bad to be honest. Only negative really was dry lips, but that was easily remedied. It did dry my skin out but after having oily skin in my younger years it was a nice change to not have it that way while I was on it. I never had nose bleeds or any other side affects so dont assume that this is always the case.

For mild conditions then a good face wash I.e Murad and use Trioxil at night. I have found these two have kept me clear and I have always had problem skin until now.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

From one of my other posts...

I'v tried loads of everything creams, gels, tablets and the best was Skinoren over night in conjunction with Oxytetracycline and Simple's Spotless Skin Triple Action Face Wash for daily use.

The one you bought has Benzoyl Peroxide which another good one but for me just made my skill dry.

All these products will contain ether Azelaic acid (Skinoren) or Benzoyl Peroxide so read up on them and see which one takes your fancy.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ashmo said:


> I'v tried loads of everything creams, gels, tablets and the best was Skinoren over night in conjunction with Oxytetracycline and Simple's Spotless Skin Triple Action Face Wash for daily use.


what dosage were you taking oxytetracycline at? Ive been on it years and the doctors have never thought about upping the dosage


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Barker said:


> what dosage were you taking oxytetracycline at? Ive been on it years and the doctors have never thought about upping the dosage


I'v been on them about 2-3 years 1000mg per day.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ashmo said:


> I'v been on them about 2-3 years 1000mg per day.


Same here, dont work that well though


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Barker said:


> Same here, dont work that well though


Cleared up 90% for me. Having a weeks trail now without them to see what happens lol


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

mate go to the docs, my sister has been getting medicine for her face for years.


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Probably not the best advice but as soon as I get spots on my face I go for a sunbed, works a treat for me. I now go on 9 mins every couple weeks.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

MrLong said:


> Probably not the best advice but as soon as I get spots on my face I go for a sunbed, works a treat for me. I now go on 9 mins every couple weeks.


Few doctors said that sun makes it worse, I think it makes it better 10 days in Turkey last summer not 1 spot, first day back home spots came back lol


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

ashmo said:


> Few doctors said that sun makes it worse, I think it makes it better 10 days in Turkey last summer not 1 spot, first day back home spots came back lol


Works for me mate, Im the same if I go somewhere sunny my face goes totally clear!


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

I think it can make it worse if you have severe acne, as I think it can cause scarring, but if its just a few spots here and there I think itll be fine.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't take cod liver oil as when I do my skin goes 10x worse.. I have naturally oily skin and what worked for me is to dry the skin out with something called zineryt.. The doctor gave it to me and it really worked for me.

Could also try using a toner after washing your face and also mixing tea tree oil in with your moisturiser.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ive been on oxytetracycline and zineryt for years, does bugger all.

Got some Quinoderm and a face wash, within 3 days its clearing up like magic.... true story.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

To be honest zineryt did stop working as well as when I first used it but for 3-4 months I had very good skin.


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

B.I.G said:


> To be honest zineryt did stop working as well as when I first used it but for 3-4 months I had very good skin.


Your body gets used to the antibiotics in Zineryt so thats probably why it wasnt as effective second time around. Seems very good for people to try first though.

Quinoderm is effective but its just horrible on your skin. For my skin I figured out that the more gentle I was with it then the better it was. Gentle face wash and dalactin t at the time was effective. Retin A are oral antibiotics work very well and should be tried before some other things.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Benzyl peroxide from the chemist is awesome, clears you up in 2 weeks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

quinoderm .

benzyl peroxide < start on 2.5 work up to 5% .

accutane < last resort .


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm not sure whether it's been mentioned but Msm, Vitamin E and alpha lipoic acid may help, i've been using these for a while and my skin is positively and handsomely glowing, you may have seen me walking down the street, men insecure and angry at me.. women wanting to be with me, i always have this smug look like this on my clean smooth face


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

coldjim said:


> Hey there guys, im new to the forum
> 
> i was just wondering, whats the best way to clear up mild acne on the face? ive just been reading some posts about 'accutane' and it sounds good, and looks like people are getting results, but the side effects like dry lips, face etc dont sound that good tbh! lol
> 
> ...


hi mate ive suffered same problem for years,tried all sorts,the best that works for me is a sunbed sesh every 5 days,quinoderm facewash and quinoderm cream ,you can buy this from chemist,this is also what they give you in jail lol,hope this helps


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

shotgun said:


> hi mate ive suffered same problem for years,tried all sorts,the best that works for me is a sunbed sesh every 5 days,quinoderm facewash and quinoderm cream ,you can buy this from chemist,this is also what they give you in jail lol,hope this helps


no they give you Vaseline not quinoderm


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Theres a good website with a popular regimen that involves gentle face washing, 2.5% BP and Moisturising over the BP twice a day that seems very popular and people swear by it. Am I allowed to Post links?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

shotgun said:


> quinoderm facewash and quinoderm cream ,you can buy this from chemist,this is also what they give you in jail lol,hope this helps


No THIS is what they give you in jail.

Seriously bro, if you drop it, just let it go....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Parki79 said:


> Theres a good website with a popular regimen that involves gentle face washing, 2.5% BP and Moisturising over the BP twice a day that seems very popular and people swear by it. Am I allowed to Post links?


as long as its not a steroid source or steroidal cream lol


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.acne.org/regimen.html

That is well worth giving a go. Seems popular and people I have known try it have said it works well and isnt as harsh as using strong BP so better for your skin.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Parki79 said:


> http://www.acne.org/regimen.html
> 
> That is well worth giving a go. Seems popular and people I have known try it have said it works well and isnt as harsh as using strong BP so better for your skin.


good post shame this info wasnt around years ago .


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

ewen said:


> good post shame this info wasnt around years ago .


Tell me about it. I dont suffer anymore but I used to hate my skin up till I was 28. In the end I found what worked best for me but I wish I had been able to use what worked back in my teens.

Just hoping my cycle doesnt give me any spots im paranoid about that.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Parki79 said:


> Tell me about it. I dont suffer anymore but I used to hate my skin up till I was 28. In the end I found what worked best for me but I wish I had been able to use what worked back in my teens.
> 
> Just hoping my cycle doesnt give me any spots im paranoid about that.


it more than likely will do so be prepared for it .

see your GP and ask for accutane and explain why he/she might give you some .


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

ewen said:


> it more than likely will do so be prepared for it .
> 
> see your GP and ask for accutane and explain why he/she might give you some .


#

Ah no not looking forward to that. Im only doing a 4 week cycle so am I likely to return to normal afterwards?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> it more than likely will do so be prepared for it .
> 
> see your GP and ask for accutane and explain why he/she might give you some .


I doubt they will mate, gp cant prescribe it anyway only a derm can which you have to be reffered to then usually takes 2 months from gp to derm if the gp will even refer you as iirc you have to be on antibiotics and or topical treatments for 3-6months first

Quinoderm, oxy10, panoxyl 10

Head & shoulders as facewash has also helped some people

Sunbeds

As soon as you come out of the barh/shower mousturise, as this will help also


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

willsy said:


> I doubt they will mate, gp cant prescribe it anyway only a derm can which you have to be reffered to then usually takes 2 months from gp to derm if the gp will even refer you as iirc you have to be on antibiotics and or topical treatments for 3-6months first
> 
> Quinoderm, oxy10, panoxyl 10
> 
> ...


I have done accutane before but my skin has been normal for the last 5 years and I dont really get many spots just the odd tiny one now and again these days. If I suffer I will try and get hold of some retin A Cream and antibiotics. If I get spots on my cycle I can put up with them and just leave it as long as I would get back to normal after I have finished?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2011)

Retin-a cream is a good idea mate if you can get hold of it, would do more than any antibiotics imo


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hopefully I wont need to


----------



## Dyl (Mar 3, 2011)

Not sure if it's been posted but Benzyl Peroxide works best for me @ 10%. I used to have BAD acne and this has managed to keep it down.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

I've said many times worked out amazing for me

Oxytetracycline 1000mg daily with the occasional use of Skinoren Azelaic Acid cream at night and a daily simple face wash


----------



## Gwala1992 (Aug 24, 2011)

zyneryt from GP, lots of water, clean diet, sun bed, keep clean.


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

im taking acccutane now and its getin rid of my spots on my back but u gotta take it causiously it has dried my face out completely and lips are chapped to fcuk but its a slow process and it is working!! i will never buy just get to the doctors and tell them its ruining ur life!!! good luck and welcome



flinty90 said:


> I have also heard accutane is good for spots mate, i have not had any actual experience with this myself , so hopefully someone will be better informing you ..
> 
> Good luck mate and welcome to the forum.
> 
> P.s are you taking any steroids mate at this time or is it just a problem in general mate ???


----------

